# Ahora resulta!!!



## brazil67

_Hola a todos buen dia!_
_He leído los posts al respecto del uso del verbo ''resultar'', muy buenos!_

Pero, en la platica abajo: 

Juanes: Tu fuiste quien empezo a hablar, no yo!!
Ana: no estoy hablando de mí, pero sí de las chicas!
Juanes: *Ahora resulta!!!!* 

''Resulta'' es utilizado de otra manera, alguien puede explicarme?

Saludos e dudas desde de Brazil!


----------



## Tomby

Se trata e uma expressão coloquial: "_Ahora resulta que ..._" 
Eu diria em português, nesse contexto "Agora duvidas de mim?" 
Esperemos outras opiniões.
TT.


----------



## brazil67

Tombatossals said:


> Se trata e uma expressão coloquial: "_Ahora resulta que ..._"
> Eu diria em português, nesse contexto "Agora duvidas de mim?"
> Esperemos outras opiniões.
> TT.


 
Sí, yo penso así como dices...pero aun con dudas....

Piensas que puede referirse tbn a ''voltar atras'' en portugues?
Por ejemplo, decir algo y pronto cambiar la opnión?

Otro ejemplo: - Me dijiste que me ayudarias!
- No, no dije
- Ahora resulta!!!! 

(Creo que el primer ej. quedó confuso )


----------



## Tomby

brazil67 said:


> Otro ejemplo: - Me dijiste que me ayudarias!
> - No, no dije
> - Ahora resulta!!!!


Repare que se trata de outro exemplo noutro contexto:
- Me dijiste que me ayudarías.
- No, no lo dije.
- ¡Ahora resulta que me sales con escusas! / ¡Ahora me sales con esas! / A mí con esas no me vengas.
TT.


----------



## brazil67

Tombatossals said:


> Repare que se trata de outro exemplo noutro contexto:
> - Me dijiste que me ayudarías.
> - No, no lo dije.
> - ¡Ahora resulta que me sales con escusas! / ¡Ahora me sales con esas! / A mí con esas no me vengas.
> TT.


 
Humm entiendo... 
Se dice ''Ahora resulta*s'*'? o la expresion informal es sin la ''s''?

Gracias!!


----------



## Tomby

brazil67 said:


> Se dice ''Ahora resulta*s'*'? o la expresion informal es sin la ''s''?


_*Resulta, *_sin "s".
Otro contexto: para iniciar un relato oral: "_*Resulta* que fuimos al médico y en la consulta nos encontramos al antíguo profesor y..._"
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> "_*Resulta* que fuimos al médico y en la consulta nos encontramos al antíguo profesor y..._"


 
Este é o contexto em que nós utilizaríamos _'Sucede que..._', _'Acontece que..._'


----------



## curlyboy20

brazil67 said:


> _Hola a todos buen d*í*a!_
> _He leído los posts al respecto del uso del verbo ''resultar'', muy buenos!_
> 
> Pero, en la pl*á*tica abajo:
> 
> Juanes: T*ú* fuiste quien empez*ó* a hablar, no yo!!
> Ana: no estoy hablando de mí, pero sí de las chicas!
> Juanes: *Ahora resulta!!!!*
> 
> ''Resulta'' es utilizado de otra manera, alguien puede explicarme?
> 
> Saludos e *y* dudas desde de Bra*s*il!


 
Oi!!! Parabéns por seu bom espanhol! Não se esqueça de botar os acentos  

Nunca tinha escutado "ahora resulta" desse jeito, assim sozinho sem nenhuma frase depois. "Ahora resulta*s" *não faz sentido algum para mim. Eu não teria idéia de que você pudesse estar falando se me dissesse isso. Deve ser uma expressão de um certo país, porque por cá isso nunca se ouve. 

Mas como Tombatossals disse, é comum ouvir "_Resulta que fuimos al médico.."_ o que em português seria _"Acontece que fomos ao médico..."_


----------



## brazil67

Hola curlyboy20! Ya ves que no hay tanta afinidad entre los acentos e yo ... rs

También entiendo ''Resulta'' con el sentido que dijiste, por eso me quedé , cuando me lo dijieron en eses otros contextos... 

Gracias a todos....


----------



## Mexican_boy

Acentos!!!! rsrsrs no os preocupeis que incluso los nativo hablantes de español no los usamos!


----------



## amaislos

Creo que hay una confusión respecto a ese dialogo que es totalmente coloquial e contextualizado.
En el ejemplo citado por brazil67 hay que entenderlo como si dijese:
_Ahora resulta que yo soy el culpable/ el responsable / el que inició el problema_
Es una manera ironica, muy informal, de echarse la culpa a uno mismo para dejar en claro que se es inocente.
Espero que quede un poco más claro.


----------



## Mangato

Mexican_boy said:


> Acentos!!!! rsrsrs no os preocupeis que incluso los nativo hablantes de español no los usamos!


 
Siento disentir. Este es un foro de referencia en el lenguaje y entre todos debemos intentar cuidar nuestras lenguas. Para destrozar la ortigrafía hay múltiples foros. Pero entiendo perfectamente y acepto el que no todos los teclados estén adaptados.


----------



## curlyboy20

amaislos said:


> Creo que hay una confusión respecto a ese dialogo que es totalmente coloquial e contextualizado.
> En el ejemplo citado por brazil67 hay que entenderlo como si dijese:
> _*Ahora resulta que yo soy el culpable/ el responsable / el que inició el problema*_
> Es una manera ironica, muy informal, de echarse la culpa a uno mismo para dejar en claro que se es inocente.
> Espero que quede un poco más claro.


 
Isso é claro, mas o que eu dizia era que se alguém só disser "Ahora resulta!", isso não tem sentido não! 



Mangato said:


> Siento disentir. Este es un foro de referencia en el lenguaje y entre todos debemos intentar cuidar nuestras lenguas. Para destrozar la ortigrafía haymúltiples foros. Pero entiendo perfectamente y acepto el que no todos los teclados estén adaptados.


 
Concordo. Há muitas pessoas aqui que querem aprender e a gente tem que tentar escrever corretamente para aquelas pessoas aprenderem corretamente


----------



## Mangato

curlyboy20 said:


> Isso é claro, mas o que eu dizia era que se alguém só disser "Ahora resulta!", isso não tem sentido não!


 
Certo. É uma introdução. É imprescindível acrescentar o que se diz na _oración subordinada. _(Pesso predão pois ignoro se _oração subordinada_ é termo aceito na sintaxe portuguesa) O mesmo que dissese _agora acontece que.._. os gêmeos são de diferênte pai


----------



## Tomby

Mexican_boy said:


> Acentos!!!! rsrsrs no os preocupeis que incluso los nativo hablantes de español no los usamos!


Mexican_boy: Sou outra pessoa que também discorda convosco pela mesma razão que o fez o meu colega Mangato. Para escrever asneiras e degradar as nossas linguagens existem outros lugares. Se eu sou um utente deste fórum é porque aprendo muitíssimo de imensos foristas [amigos]. Para além disso, quando início a leitura de uma discussão com linguagem _tipo MSN_ ou cheio de disparates _escritos a vontade_, paro a minha leitura repentinamente e busco outra discussão que respeite nossas gramáticas. 
TT


----------



## Mexican_boy

Momento degradar la lengua es muy diferente de la forma normal de hablar de gente en cada pais, yo puedo hablar de lo que se, en mi pais es realmente raro la gente que escribe propiamente con acentos y demas elementos gramaticales, no quiere decir que no lo sepan simplemente es la forma en que se da, es mas natural, y es la forma en que dia a dia se escriben muchisimas cosas, como emails, cartas, etc etc (no solo SMS, MSN, etc) asi que no se equivoquen una cosa es degradar el lenguaje, y otra es hablar como dia a dia se habla en ciertos lugares, en realidad no me importa mucho que digan que degrado el lenguaje si no uso acentos por que en realidad no los necesito y en realidad lo que piensen o digan me da igual , pero si me gustaria que entonces piensen si no lo hacen ustedes si cometen un error, por que en ese caso seria lo mismo, no creen??
PD Perdon por la falta de acentos


----------



## brazil67

Mexican_boy said:


> Momento degradar la lengua es muy diferente de la forma normal de hablar de gente en cada pais


De acuerdo! degradar la lengua es diferente de decir lo que pasa en realidad, las constumbres, en un lugar, pais, o región. 


> PD Perdon por la falta de acentos


 Perdonado! rs...


----------



## Tomby

Mexican_boy said:


> Momento degradar la lengua es muy diferente de la forma normal de hablar de gente en cada pais, yo puedo hablar de lo que se, en mi pais es realmente raro la gente que escribe propiamente con acentos y demas elementos gramaticales, no quiere decir que no lo sepan simplemente es la forma en que se da, es mas natural, y es la forma en que dia a dia se escriben muchisimas cosas, como emails, cartas, etc etc (no solo SMS, MSN, etc) asi que no se equivoquen una cosa es degradar el lenguaje, y otra es hablar como dia a dia se habla en ciertos lugares, en realidad no me importa mucho que digan que degrado el lenguaje si no uso acentos por que en realidad no los necesito y en realidad lo que piensen o digan me da igual , pero si me gustaria que entonces piensen si no lo hacen ustedes si cometen un error, por que en ese caso seria lo mismo, no creen??
> PD Perdon por la falta de acentos


Nadie habla de degradar nada, pero si a ti te es indiferente escribir "paria" por "paría", ¡allá tú! 
¿Es lo mismo decir "como estas" que "cómo estás" entre interrogantes? 
Una cosa es un error involuntario y otra olvidarse de las normas gramaticales de puntuación "_por que en realidad no los necesito_" (Sic). 
Sigo sin entender, pero por favor no trates de convencer a nadie con esos argumentos. 
TT.


----------



## Mexican_boy

Ok no intento meterme en una estupida pelea sin sentido, pero si te voy a contestar y luego me olvido de esto que no creo merezca mucha atencion, no es lo mismo, si estoy de acuerdo, pero en la mayoria de los casos el sentido de las palabras y lo mas importante el mensaje cruza la "barrera" del lenguaje sin necesidad de acentos a eso me referia, por lo menos en mi pais hay poca gente que los usa, y los mensajes van y vienen sin mayor problema, no por que alguien no usa acentos voy a sentirme con el derecho, que estoy segurisimo y por personas quiza con algun conocimiento superior que el tuyo (sin ofender) de decir que estan degradando la lengua, asi que por favor piensa dos veces en la manera de "calificar" a las personas, que ningun derecho tienes, ok

PD Si no entiendes todavia quiza podriamos irnos a mensajes privados, no creo que a muchos les interese mucho leer todo este rollo
Ah y perdon por no usar acentos ("Pero me entendiste


----------



## Tomby

Mexican boy: cuestión zanjada por mi parte.  Yo tampoco deseo prolongar una discusión sin sentido. 
En lo sucesivo, si en algo puedo ayudarte, no dudes que lo haré gustosamente. El hecho de que no coincidamos en un determinado tema no implica que no nos podamos ayudar mutuamente o ayudar al resto de amigos del foro. 
¡Un saludo!
TT.


----------



## curlyboy20

Mexican_boy,

Entiendo que muchas personas no usan acentos al escribir, y aún así, como tú lo dijiste, la comunicación fluye y las personas se entienden. No estamos negando el hecho de que no se pueda entender a alguien que no pone los acentos al escribir, pero atención! La manera de escribir de una persona refleja MUCHO el nivel de educación que esa persona tiene, y por favor no te ofendas. No te estoy agrediendo ni insultando, solamente te estoy diciendo las cosas tal y como son. Es por eso, que una de las reglas de este foro es que los acentos se coloquen donde corresponden, ya que éste es un foro que promueve el uso, entendimiento y practica de idiomas extranjeros. Lo justo es que las personas que están aprendiendo español lo aprendan de manera debida, aunque miles de personas no coloquen los acentos, o me equivoco?

Saludos.


----------



## Mexican_boy

Totalmente de acuerdo, considera que si puedo ayudar tambien lo hare!


----------



## Mexican_boy

Otra vez el nivel de educacion.... Si esta bien curly, lo que tu digas...


----------

